# [HifiTest] vier KEF iQ5 + Technics 1210 MKII + KA 5010 = klassische Quadrofonie



## Grunert (1. März 2009)

*Inhaltsverzeichniss:*

*Einführung *
*Das System *
*Die Boxen *
*Der Plattenspieler*
*Der Vollverstärker *
*Klangliches Fazit*


*Einführung:*
Momentan erlebt Vinyl eine Renaissance.
Immer mehr Künstler bringen ihre Platten auch auf Vinyl raus, z.B. Bruce Springsteen, Mando Diao, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Coldplay, Oasis u.v.m.
(Einfach mal auf eBay im Vinylunterodner vorbeischauen und ihr werdet überrascht sein, wieviel von eurer Lieblingsmusik auf Vinyl erhältlich ist!)

Eine CD oder die runtergeladenen Lieder kann man schnell auf CD brennen, oder gleich auf den USB-Stick damit.
Doch was bleibt von der eigenen Lieblingsmusik?
CDs überleben vielleicht 15 Jahre und auf Festplatten gerät es irgendwann in Vergessenheit.
Eine Vinylplatte hält dagegen ein Leben lang.

Dies erklärt auch die überraschende Auferstehung von Vinyl.
Ein Album auf Vinyl kostet im Beispiel vom neusten Oasisalbum 21€ im Vergleich dazu die CD nur 10€.

Bekommen tut man dafür die limitierte Vinyledition, mit großem doppelseitigen Kallppcover, zwei bedruckten Hüllen samt hochwertigen zwölf Zoll großen, 180 Gramm Schallplatten.

Beim ersten Reinhören, musste ich erstaunt feststellen, das die neue LP nun 45 Umdrehungen pro Minute braucht.


(als Größenvergleich nutze ich immer eine 0,75 Liter Wasserflasche)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Vinyl für mich einen besonderen Reiz hat ist klar.
Nur stand ich nun vor dem Problem, dass meine fast 30 Jahre alte RFT Compact 1100 Stereoanlage meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr gerecht wurde.

Also muss ein neues System her.
Fachkundig beraten wurde ich hierbei von den Leuten im hifi-forum.de .

Zuerst dachte ich, dass 200€ für einen Plattenspieler mit USB-Anschluss ausreichen sollten.
Leider gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht den n-tv Test ( ### n-tv.de -Medienfenster ### ), so dass ich erst mühsam überzeugt werden musste mehr zu investieren habe.

Allgemein gibt es zwei gute Möglichkeiten sich einen wohlklingenden Plattenspieler anzuschaffen:
- Man kauft sich einen soliden gebrauchten Plattenspielerunterbau; reinigt diesen und rüstet ihn mit neuen Tonabnehmer aus.
Dies ist sehr günstig, aber inzwischen wird auf E-Bay viel für gute gebrauchte Plattenspieler, besonders von Thorens, gezahlt.
- Oder man kauft einen neuen Plattenspieler, bei dem man für brauchbare Qualität mindestens 270-450 Euro zahlen muss.

Nach längeren hin und her, wollte ich mir den Pro-ject Debut III Phono kaufen. 
Dieser Plattenspieler ist sehr puristisch und verfügt über einen eingebauten Phonoverstärker und ist in verschiedenen knalligen Farben verfügbar.
Er kostet zwischen 280 und 300 Euro.

Aber auch von diesem Plattenspieler wurde mir abgeraten.
Einige, die diesen Plattenspieler hatten, haben ihn umgehend zurückgegeben, da sie maßlos enttäuscht waren.

Zähneknirschend musste ich mein Budget wieder aufstocken und mein Fokus richtete sich auf den Technics 1210 MKII, der Klassiker unter den Plattenspielern.
Ohne Tonabnehmer mit 440€ aber relativ teuer.

Im Bericht von n-tv wird vom Sprecher _(nicht von den Experten!)_ gesagt, dass dieser Plattenspieler nicht zum Hören von Klassik geeignet ist.

Dies stimmt so nicht.
Zwar ist es ein DJ-Plattenspieler und wird für die Disko gerne mit einem Ortofon Concorde Tonabnehmer (auch im Bericht zu sehen) bestückt, aber mit anderen Tonabnehmern wird dieser sehr robuste, laufruhige Plattenspieler auch für Klassikliebhaber eine Alternative.

Als Tonabnehmer wurde mir der für seinen Preis sehr gute Nagaoka 321 BE MM empfohlen.
Alternativen wären noch die deutlich teureren, aber kaum besseren, Benz MC-20 E2L und Denon DL 110 bzw. DL 160 gewesen.


In einem anderen Thread wurde ich auf die formschönen KEF iQ50 aufmerksam.
Die KEF iQ5 sind fast baugleich und Auslaufmodelle, deswegen momentan mit 180 Euro pro Stück richtig billig.
Obwohl mir alle Stereoliebhaber von vier Standlautsprechern abgeraten haben, da dies die "Stereobühne zerstören" würde, habe ich mich für vier dieser KEF iQ5 in Apfel dunkel entschieden.
Wichtig ist mir vor allem das Gefühl, dass die Musik von überall her kommt; und deshalb bin ich bereit einen Teil des Stereoerlebnisses einzubüßen.

Zum Anschließen der Lautsprecher habe ich 40m Kabel mit 2,5mm² Querschnitt genommen.

Berechnungstool:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=42&thread=4



Neue Verstärker waren zu schwach und hatten keine Anschlüsse für 2 Paar Lautsprecher im A+B Betrieb.
Da man bei neuen Verstärkern auch einen zusätzlich Phonovorverstärker benötigt, wäre dies zusammen ziemlich teuer geworden.

Deswegen habe ich mich für einen gebrauchten Kenwood KA-5010 Vollverstärker mit sehr guten Phonoeingang entschieden.
Dieser war viel billiger und stärker als die anderen, neuen Alternativen.
Wegen gutem Phonoeingang wurden mir die folgenden Modelle ans Herz gelegt: Kenwood KA 660, KA 5010 und 5020, Akai AM 47 und AM 52.

Noch ein 10 Meter langes male Cinch zu 3.5mm Klinke Kabel für den PC Ein- und Ausgang, und fertig zusammengestellt war mein System.



*Das System:*




*Boxen:*
 | 4x KEF iQ5 SE | + 4 x 179€
| | + 15€ Versand 
*Plattenspieler:* | Technics SL-1210 MK II | + 439€
| | + 0€ Versand
*Verstärker:* | Kenwood KA-5010 | + 149€
| | + 8,50€ Versand
*Lautsprecherkabel:* | 40 laufende Meter CORDIAL CLS 225 .| + 40 x 1,10€
| | + 0€ Versand
*Tonabnehmer:* | Nagaoka 321 BE MM | + 37,75€
| | + 2,95€ Versand
*Zubehör:* | Carbonfaser-Plattenreinigungbürste | + 4,90€
| | + 0€ Versand
. | 10 Meter Cinch male auf 3,5mm Klinke (vergoldet) | + 11,99€
| | + 3,99€ Versand
*Summe:* | | *1433,08€*​ 


*Die Boxen:*

vier *KEF iQ 5 SE* in Apfel dunkel​ 

_*Technische Daten:*_​ 
_Bassreflex Chassis mit 130mm Bass_
_130mm Uni-Q mit 19 mm Aluminium-Hochtonkalotte_
_Frequenzgang 43Hz-40kHz _
_Übergangsfrequenz 280Hz, 2,8kHz_
_empf. Verstärkerleistung 15-130 Watt_
_Empfindlichkeit (2,83V/1m) 88dB_
_Maximaler Schalldruck 109dB_
_Nominale Impedanz 8 Ohm_
_Magnetische Abschirmung ja_
_Gewicht 10,2kg_
_Maße (HxBxT) 815x175x261mm_​ 

Am Samstag klingelte ein älterer Mann von der Post, und Mitleid regte sich in mir, denn er musste je 2 paar Lautsprecher, den Technics 1210 und 40m Kabel (auch 4 kg) zu uns schleppen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da die Lautsprecher sehr gut ab Werk eingepackt waren und äußerst robust sind, ist es nahezu unmöglich die Lautsprecher mit Versandschäden zu erhalten.​ 
Zum Lieferumfang gehört neben einem allgemeinen Faltbalt noch je ein Dämpfer für das Bassloch, 4 Klebe- und 4 Dornenfüße.
Lautsprecherkabel sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Garantie gewährt KEF ganze 5 Jahre.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf dem unteren Bild sind zwei eingeschraubte Füße und die Aluminiumhalterung zu sehen
Die Kabelanschlüsse sind verbesserungswürdig, die Plastikkappen sind zu glatt und die Überbrückungskabel sollten an ihren Enden statt des Metallplättchens lieber Kabel haben.
So war es ein Kraftakt die Verschlüsse richtig festzuschrauben.
Es sei gesagt, dass ich eine relativ hohe Fingerkraft habe und einen Tag danach einen blauen Daumen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Lautsprecher selbst wirken sehr wertig; so sind die Lautsprecherfassungen und Logos allesamt aus Metall.​ 
Die Lautsprecher sind nicht aus echtem Holz (oder Furnier).
Statt dessen sind sie mit einer dicken Folie beklebt, was man aber erst bei sehr genauer Detailuntersuchung sieht.
Ein Grund dafür, dass die Lautsprecher nach Echtholz aussehen, ist die sehr gute Texturierung, wie ich sie bisher noch nirgends besser gesehen habe!
Die Textur weißt ab und zu dunkle Holzeinschlüsse wie von Astlöchern auf. Bei meinen vier Lautsprechern konnte ich keine Wiederholung der Textur feststellen.
Zusätzlich zu Apfel dunkel, stehen noch die Farben Nussbaum und Esche schwarz zur Auswahl.​ 
Das Design sagt mir persönlich sehr zu, sie wirken schlank und elegant, aber nicht zerbrechlich.
Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Alternative zu den sonst kastenförmigen Standlautsprechern.​ 
Je nach Geschmack kann man die schwarze Verblendung abnehmen, wodurch an der Unterseite dann ein kleines Metalllogo zum Vorschein kommt.
Dieses Logo ist aber nicht aufgeklebt, sondern eingelassen, so als wären die Lautsprecher aus einem Guss.​ 
Von der Verarbeitungsqualität bin ich absolut begeistert.
In der wichtigsten Disziplin, dem Klang, müssen sie aber noch zeigen, ob sie zurecht jahrelang Referenz bei einigen Audiozeitschriften waren.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Der Plattenspieler:*

Ich habe mich für den schwarzen *Technics 1210 MK II* entschieden, der baugleich zum silbernen Technics 1200 MK II ist.
Seit über 20 Jahren wird dieser DJ-Plattenspieler bereits unverändert hergestellt.​ 
Exkurs: _Gerne werden DJ Plattenspieler als Turntable bezeichnet, was aber nur das englische Wort für Plattenspieler ist. Plattenspieler und Turntable sind also identisch._​ 

*Technische Daten:*

_Alu-Druckgussgehäuse/Gummieinlage _
_Antriebsart: Quarz-Direkt_
_Gleichstrommotor _
_Helikoid-Tonarmhöheneinstellung_
_Massearmer Tonarm mit Kardanaufhängung_
_Vollautomatik manuell_​​
_Tiefe 36,0 cm_
_Breite 45,3 cm_
_Höhe 16,2 cm_
_Gewicht 11 kg_
_Gleichlaufschwankungen 0,025 (WRMS) %_
_Typ Quarzgest. Direktantrieb_
_Drehzahl 33 1/3 und 45 U/min_
_Rumpeln - 56 (DIN) dB_
_Farbe schwarz_​_Tonarm-Typ S-förmig, statisch balanciert_


In der Kiste befinden sich der gut verpackte Plattenspieler, die Haube, der schwere Plattenteller, eine Rutschmatte, 52mm Justagelehre, Gegengewicht, Headshell, zwei Zusatzgewichte und die Anleitung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Plattenspieler mit seinen 11kg wirkt sehr robust, so sind die Füße gefedert und der Plattenteller schön schwer.
Negativ hingegen fällt der altmodisch wirkende Netzstecker auf, der das Kabel nicht richtig umschließt.

Leider ist das Cinchkabel festmontiert und nicht durch hochwertigere austauschbar.
In Foren wird davon abgeraten ein Cinchverlängerungskabel zum Verstärker zu nutzen, da dadurch Signalverlust auftritt.
Käufer mit handwerklichen Geschick können, auch ein neues Kabel einbauen, wobei bei der Auswahl drauf geachtet werden muss, dass das neue Kabel eine geringere oder gleiche Kapazität wie das Originalkabel hat.
(gute Kabel haben z.B. 59 pico Farad pro Meter )


Zusammenbau: 
Der Plattenteller wird auf den Plattenspieler gesteckt, darauf dann noch die Gummimatte.
Wenn man den Plattenspieler zu seinem Bestimmungsort trägt, fällt die sehr gute Lagerung auf, denn der Plattenteller bewegt sich nicht mit, selbst wenn der Plattenspieler gedreht wird.

Bis dahin war die Montage einfach, wenn man nun aber in die Beschreibung schaut, wird man schnell ernüchtert.
Auf je zwei Seiten sind Bilder und eine englischsprachige unklare Anleitung.
Da scheint Technics wohl im Laufe der 20 Jahre einiges wegrationalisiert zu haben, schade.
Deswegen war die Montage und Justage des Tonkopfes bei mir recht langwierig.


*Einschub Tonkopf:*

Technische Daten

_Funktionsprinzip: MM _
_Nadelschliff: Elliptisch _
_Frequenzgang: 20 Hz - 22000 Hz _
_Compliance: 10 mm/yN _
_Ausgangsspannung: 5 mV _
_Empf. Auflagekraft: 1,75 g _
_Gewicht: 5,2 g _
_Befestigung: Halbzoll _
_Nadelwechsel möglich _

Der Tonkopf wird wie unten zu sehen geliefert.
Außer der Verpackung befindet sich sonst nur noch eine kleine Anleitung mit zwei unbrauchbaren Bildchen in der Packung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie oben schon erwähnt, hatte ich mit der Verkabelung von Headshell und Tonkopf so meine Zweifel, da die Benennung nicht gleich war und vor allem die Kabel gekreuzt (Bild unten) und *nicht* jeweils an die gegenüberliegenden Pins angeschlossen werden mussten.

rechts Signal (R+) = rot 
links Signal (L+) = weiß
rechts Masse (R- ist RG) = grün
linke Masse (L- ist LG) = blau





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem Headshell und der Tonkopf verkabelt sind, steckt man die weiße Justagelehre auf die Headshell.
Der Tonkopf wird nun mit der Justagelehre so ausgerichtet, dass die Nadel genau auf Höhe des Pfeils der Justagelehre ist.
Damit ist der Tonkopf nun auf genau 52mm ausgerichtet, und kann nun waagrecht zu Vorderkante angeschraubt werden.
Das Zusatzgewicht ist nicht nötig, obwohl der Tonkopf leichter als sechs Gramm ist.

Beides kann man nun auf den Plattenspielerarm stecken und mit der Überwurfmutter festziehen.

Zum Einstellen des Antiskatingreglers und der Auflagekraft, entfernt man zu aller erst den Nadelschutz am Tonkopf.
Dann schiebt man das Gegengewicht auf, bis der Arm in Waage ist.
Das kleine Rädchen mit den Zahlen wird nun an der Kerbe des Tonarmes auf 0 gestellt (dadurch ändert sich nicht die Position des Gegengewichts und der Arm ist danach immer noch in Waage).
Ist dies erledigt, wird das Gegengewicht gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, bis das Rädchen des Gegengewichtes 1,75 (Gramm) anzeigt.

Damit sind nun 1,75 Gramm Auflagekraft auf der Nadel eingestellt.
Den Antiskatingregler, der bis dahin auf 0 war, stellt man nun auch auf 1,75.
(Antiskating verhindert, dass der Tonarm zur Plattenmitte oder dem Plattenäußeren drückt/flieht)
Höhe des Armes habe ich auf 1mm gestellt, wobei der Tonarm beim Abspielen parallel zur Platte sein sollte.

Da ganze sollte dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da beim Schneiden der Platten der Schneidekopf an einer horizontalen Führung entlanggefahren wird, ein Plattenspieler aber einen Angel-/Drehpunkt besitzt, ist nun noch ein Justage nötig.
Mit dieser wird sichergestellt, dass die Winkelabweichung zwischen dem Schneiden und Abspielen möglichst gering ist.
Unter folgendem Link findet man einige kostenlose Justageschablonen samt Anleitung.
(Die Technics Schablone ist die vorletzte)

http://www.vinylengine.com/cartridge-alignment-protractors.shtml


Montage des Tonkopfes und Justage hat bei mir fast eine Stunde gedauert, also etwas Geduld mitbringen.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich auch nachforschen musste, was man wie machen muss.

Der Plattenspieler ist nun vollständig und wenn ihr ein 230Volt Netz habt, könnt ihr den Plattenspieler jetzt anschließen.


Ohne Haube sieht der Plattenspieler wie ein typischer DJ-Plattenspieler aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Haube eher wie ein klassischer Plattenspieler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles in allem hat mir einiges am Technics 1210 MKII Plattenspieler gefallen und manche Sachen nicht.

Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine Headshell, Singlepuck und Montageschrauben...
Es fehlen allerdings der Tonabnehmer, und Phonovorverstärker.
Anspruchsvolle Kunden haben damit sicher kein Problem, da sie flexibel sein wollen und sich sowieso eine hochwertige Lösung kaufen.
Für andere, die gerne schon alles inklusive haben wollen, ist dies wohl der größte Kritikpunkt; vor allem da moderne Verstärker inzwischen über keine Phonovorverstärker/entzerrer mehr verfügen.

Obwohl der Technics 1210 MK II großen Wert darauf legt flexibel zu sein, ist das Cinchkabel nicht austauschbar und wirkt nicht besonders hochwertig.
Der Netzstecker ist hingegen aufschraubbar und kommt mir klapprig vor, zumal die Abdeckung zum Kabel einen großen Spalt hat.

Die restliche Verarbeitung wirkt trotzdem sehr hochwertig, was sich allein schon im Gewicht zeigt.
Nichts klappert, die Schalter sind aus Metall, der Plattenteller ist schön schwer, wunderbar gelagert und läuft fast unhörbar leise.

Auch gut hat mir die Nadelbeleuchtung gefallen, mit der man Nachts wunderbar im spärlich beleuchteten Zimmer die Lieder auswählen kann.
Leider wird der Tonarm an Ende der Platte nicht angehoben und schrabst so in der Endlosrille, bis man ihn anhebt.

Auch wenn mein Fazit insgesamt mehr negative als positive Punkte enthält, gefällt mir der Plattenspieler alles in allem trotzdem sehr gut!


*Der Vollverstärker:*


Ich hatte mich für den Kenwood KA-5010 entschieden.
Da dieser recht alt und nicht mehr im Handel erwerblich ist, verzichte ich auf Bilder, und beschränke mich auf die wichtigsten Details.

Angaben zur Leistung, die im Internet zu finden sind, widersprechen einer Hifizeitschrift von 1989.

In der Hifizeitschrift ist die Leistung mit 

2 x 110 Watt an 8 Ohm
2 x 180 Watt an 4 Ohm
2 x 200 Watt an 2 Ohm

angegeben.

Der Phonoeingang (MM) verfügt über eine herausragend gute Eigenkapazität von 130 picoFarad _(weniger ist besser)._

Wichtig ist der mögliche Betrieb von 4 Lautsprechern, also zwei Paaren parallel (A+B).
Moderne günstige Verstärker bieten oft nur A/B.

*Anschluss an den PC:*
Per 3,5mm Klinke auf 2 x female Cinch lässt sich der PC an die Hochpegeleingänge (AUX, CD, Tuner...) anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man Schallplatten auf dem PC aufnehmen möchte, kann man das gleiche Kabel per Rec Out vom Verstärker an den Line In Anschluss der PCs stecken und das Signal mit kostenloser Software aufzeichnen.

z.B. Audacity
Kostenloser Musik-Editor: Audacity 1.3.5 zum Download verfügbar - PC-WELT



*Klangliches Fazit:*

Nun ist alles angeschlossen und ihr fragt euch sicherlich, wie es denn klingt.

Klangliche Wunder darf man nicht von dem System erwarten.
Wer richtig guten Klang für wenig Geld möchte, ist sicher mit sehr guten Kopfhörern leichterer zufrieden zu stellen.

Die Lautsprecher klingen klar und die Bässe sind schön ausgeprägt vorhanden (etwas am Verstärker hochgeregelt).

Als ungeschulte Person kann ich wenig zum Klang sagen, vor allem da das System die Nachbarn noch keinen Tag ärgern konnte.

Trotz aller Bedenken, dass vier Lautsprecher den Stereoklang beeinträchtigen, habe ich mich im Nachhinein für das Richtige entschieden.
Nach deaktivieren zweier Lautsprecher fehlt mir einfach die Tiefe, das mitten drin zu sein, was mir persönlich besonders wichtig ist.

(das Fazit werde ich nach längeren Reinhören und Feinabstimmungen noch ergänzen)


Bedanken möchte ich mich im beim ganzen hifi-forum.de und besonders bei Ludger, Hifi-Zwerg und Hörbert.


----------



## Grunert (1. März 2009)

*AW: [HifiTest] 4 KEF iQ5 + Technics 1210 MKII + KA 5010 = ?*

Ich würde mich über eine rege Diskussion freuen!


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Soweit nice. Könntest du bitte noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen machen


----------



## Klutten (9. März 2009)

Ein wirklich toller Test. So etwas hat hier noch gefehlt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Echt ein super System, würde das gerne mal in Aktion erleben 

Ich habe auch noch einen alten Grundig-Plattenspieler von meinem Vater im Keller, welcher auch einen super Klang. Schallplatten klingen irgendwie etwas weicher/wärmer und homogener als CDs, schwer in Wort zu fassen. Leider gibt es nur meine Musik nicht auf Vinyl


----------



## Grunert (9. März 2009)

@Overclocked
Detailbilder von?
Bis auf den Verstärker sieht man ja alles was wichtig ist.
(bin kein großer Fan von Bilder, die keine weiteren Informationen liefern  (der angehene Ing. in mir ))

@Dr.Cox
was für Musik hörst du denn?
Gibt inzwischen wieder sehr viel auf Vinyl.


Wenn Interesse besteht. knipse ich noch meinen Vollverstärker ab.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Ich höre, Rock, Metal und alles in diese Richtung, hin und wieder auch Filmmusik von Hans Zimmer 

Glaube leider kaum dass es davon etwas auf Venyl gibt 

Aber du hast dir echt viel Mühe mit dem Thread gegeben, sehr professionell, sieht man echt selten 

Bin auch sehr an mehr Bildern interessiert


----------



## Grunert (9. März 2009)

Kaum davon etwas auf Vinyl? 
schau mal bei Ebay:
12016 Artikel gefunden in: Metal
(unter Vinyl Untergruppe Metal)

85803 Artikel gefunden in: Rock & Underground

6 Artikel gefunden für: Hans Zimmer in Vinyl 


Einfach mal auf die VinylSeite gehen und Lieblingskünstler eingeben.
Du wirst überrascht sein, wieviel es auf Vinyl gibt 
Und mit etwas Geduld findet man auch ganz spezielle Sachen. 

Wenn noch Interesse an Bildern besteht einfach schreiben von was ihr mehr Fotos möchtet und ich knipse morgen noch einige (solange ich nicht mehr meine Möbel dafür rücken muss  )


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Hast du mal vielleicht einen Link zu der Seite? 

Ich würde gerne mal Fotos der fertig zusammengebauten Anlage und des Verstärkers sehen


----------



## Grunert (17. März 2009)

Und was passendes auf Vinyl gefunden?

habe mal ein kleines DetailVideo gemacht, wobei ich vielleicht nochmal ein besseres ruhigeres(nicht verkehrtrumstehendes mache)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb3EZfiHwrM


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. März 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> Und was passendes auf Vinyl gefunden?


 
Bis jetzt noch nicht all zu viel.




Grunert schrieb:


> habe mal ein kleines DetailVideo gemacht, wobei ich vielleicht nochmal ein besseres ruhigeres(nicht verkehrtrumstehendes mache)



Sieht echt edel aus und passt auch gut in den Raum 

Ist das dein Arbeitszimmer?


PS: Ich glaube ich habe erst vor zwei Wochen den gleichen Schreibtisch bestellt


----------



## Grunert (20. April 2009)

Hatte danach noch ein besseres Video gemacht, aber scheint ja kaum Interesse am Thread zu sein?

Kann mir das Hochladen sparen?!


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. April 2009)

Mich interessiert das schon sehr 

Dass hier im Forum so wenig HiFi Interessierte sind ist echt schade


----------



## crosser125 (21. April 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das schon sehr
> 
> Dass hier im Forum so wenig HiFi Interessierte sind ist echt schade


Jap stimmt, schade! Ich hab mich auch infizieren lassen vom Hifi-Forum.
Bin aber noch am einlesen in die Materie . Wenn ich mein Set hab mach ich vll auch ein Review. Aber dauert leider noch etwas.

@ Gunert: Schöner Thread, schaust du auch Filme über das Set?


----------



## Grunert (30. April 2009)

Ja würde auch Filme schauen, allerdings muss ich Abends dann doch Rücksicht auf das restliche Haus nehmen ^^
Und tagsüber Filme schauen ist auch doof 

Filme klingen ohne Sub und mit OnBoardsound sehr gut!

p.s. Lautsprecher sind 20€ billiger inzwischen.
Video poste ich sobald ich Zeit habe und dran denke


----------

